# Tiny Road Bikes



## JOEL (Dec 19, 2009)

I picked up this little Paris Sport road bike back in the fall. The wheels are about 20" (metric) and it was made by Starnord. Added a few accessories and it makes a cute display piece. This was the only 20 incher I had seen at the time.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 19, 2009)

...so then last week this Motobecane came along. The wheels are about 16" and it is a good bit smaller than the Paris Sport.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, cute.
I found a 24" Motobecane once but these definately top that.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 19, 2009)

*Dude...*

Yer killin' me ! Where did you find them. They'd be perfect for my 10 year old.

Jim


----------



## all riders (Dec 19, 2009)

*They are known as "Juniors"*

these small sized Ten speeds are called Juniors and were built for getting kids into racing. you find quite a few from the 70s, fewer from the 80s> gotta be someone still making them


----------



## morton (Dec 20, 2009)

*Another tiny road(?) bike*

Made in France.  Found this a while back at a old bike shop....no headbadge so I don't know who made it.  Also doesn't have stem, handlebar, & pedals. Seat also not original but is old and looks good on bike.  I did clean and repack wheel bearings just to see what the "innerds" were like and was surprised to see they were well made.  Apparently bike was made to be used, not just a toy to look at.  Tires are especially ineresting and look look new although I was told this bike was hanging from the ceiling for something like the past 40 years!  It is for sale if any one interested....$100 plus shipping.


----------



## JOEL (Dec 20, 2009)

By the way, if anyone has a pump that will fit the pump brackets on the Motobecane (below the TT cable stops), I will buy.


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow, those are adorable. I have a 24inch Raleigh Record Ace, but these make that look huge.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 20, 2009)

I sent you a PM


----------



## JOEL (Dec 21, 2009)

Me? No new PM's. Maybe that was for Morton.


----------



## sam (Dec 21, 2009)

Do a search Joel for Paris Sports---it's the house brand for a (NY?) shop that was heavy into racing---sam


----------



## JOEL (Dec 21, 2009)

Yep, very familiar with the brand.


----------

